# Playing music in Spain.



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

This may be a strange question, but do you guys know if people generally get together to jam in Spain?

Regardless of how things go when I'm in Spain, I'm gonna bring my guitars with me, and I'm seriously itching to play some music with people. I'm not talking about "making it" or any crap like that, I just wanna find some people willing to play some tunes together. Maybe in a garage, maybe on a terrace, maybe on a street, I ain't even picky anymore.

I think I saw someone in this thread who had a bunch of electric guitars, but I'm not sure whether he said anything about being able to meet other people who also play. I can imagine that people have plenty on their plate with all the other problems in Spain. Come to think of it, I've only ever seen two music shops in all of Iberia. Not that I've travelled everywhere in the Peninsula though. xD


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

It certainly happens - jojo will confirm I expect. I have jammed in Spain but I don't generally enjoy jamming. I prefer rehearsed and controlled .


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a bar in Calpe where people get together on Sunday!We are told that some very well known artists join in..............................? So I am certain you will find a group of like minds somewhere.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Depends where you end up of course but I'd be very surprised if there wasn't at least one regular jam session you could get to, especially in the summer.

Not a fan of jam sessions myself, sometimes they work but often they're bloody awful so my advice would be to get yersel in a band & get on out there!:clap2:




Doggy


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Mrs. J and I were playing in a bar many moons ago in Estepona and after our set a chap came up and said how much he enjoyed it which was nice of him. He said - all except that searchers number you did 'When you walk in the room' - that was crap. What was wrong with it asks I? Rubbish he says - nothing like the original version and I should know - I was the original guitarist...:shocked:

I'd always dreaded that happening...


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Mrs. J and I were playing in a bar many moons ago in Estepona and after our set a chap came up and said how much he enjoyed it which was nice of him. He said - all except that searchers number you did 'When you walk in the room' - that was crap. What was wrong with it asks I? Rubbish he says - nothing like the original version and I should know - I was the original guitarist...:shocked:
> 
> I'd always dreaded that happening...


I should be safe with the Hendrix numbers then



Doggy


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Vitoria-Gasteiz in Basque Country is loaded with musicians. There are several music schools (a conservatory, public music school, numerous bars where musicians play, loads of street musicians, etc.. I have a couple of friends there who jam regularly, not to mention the small groups they belong to - which produce limited edition CDs for whatever market they can distribute them in. And, lest I forget, Vitoria-Gasteiz has several international music festivals every year... the best known being their yearly Jazz Festival which brings musicians from all over the world.


----------

